# kg 381 seat post bolt



## spanky dog (Mar 4, 2007)

Anyone know where I can find a seat post bolt for a 2003 kg 381 ?. Thank you


----------



## jamesau (Apr 22, 2002)

http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?...e+Binder+Bolt&vendorCode=LOOK&major=6&minor=8


----------

